
Samsung Galaxy S7, the first 4×4 MIMO smartphone - davidf18
http://cellularinsights.com/samsung-galaxy-s7-the-first-4x4-mimo-smartphone/
======
davidf18
"Between -110dBm and -114dBm, where most devices typically begin to struggle,
the Galaxy S7 Edge managed to achieve over 100Mbps. This is where Qualcomm’s
X12 modem really gets to shine, working in sync with RF360 Front End, closed
loop antenna tuner, antenna switch diversity (ASDiv), and the new diversified
antenna design. Even at -120dBm, where most devices would generally fail and
lose a connection, we’ve observed 63Mbps on Galaxy S7 Edge. At -130dBm, 11Mbps
was achieved using QPSK scheme, and the lowest TBSI. "

"Designing a device with four highly efficient antennas in a small form factor
is not an easy task. The main challenge is achieving high isolation between
the antennas and low correlation of the received spatial streams, and with
this preliminary test it is very apparent that Samsung has done a remarkable
job. It becomes even more impressive if we remember that the Galaxy S7 and S7
Edge global launch happened in March, and over the past six months we haven’t
seen a single 4×4 MIMO smartphone from any other OEM other than Sony (XZ
Japanese variant). "

